# Galena White Bass Run?



## sftong (Apr 13, 2021)

Hello Helpers,

I was told that there is the annual White Bass Run at Galena from early May through Mother's Day. 

Appreciate if you can help clarifying the following:

1) Is it the Big Walnut Creek? From the map I see another creek to the west of Big Walnut Creek too. 

2) Is the Hoover Boardwalk a good spot to fish? But Map says it's possibly closed permanently.

3) Is parking available on Front St, Walnut Street, and West St? I was told I could just walk over bridge and get down to creek to fish.

4) I read that those fish lure is a good bait candidate. Would this be good ?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0868BX2BG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1J3RTLI9JFYKE&psc=1 

Thanks
Sean


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Think I heard when the cotton wood trees start dropping that's when they run..... no first hand info on that though


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

There is indeed a white bass run in galena. You can tell when it's on because there's a lot of cars parked and people along the river. I tend to go after dark..... less people. I personally would not use that bait. You'll lose some to the rocks in the river. Use curly grubs, crappie jigs, plastic swims. Minnows, anything you can catch crappie on. The cheaper the better because you will lose several. Its big walnut creek that runs right through galena. I believe the boardwalk is still closed due to covid.there are trails on both sides of the creek to walk and look for access. Good luck


----------



## sftong (Apr 13, 2021)

Workingman said:


> You'll lose some to the rocks in the river. Use curly grubs, crappie jigs, plastic swims. ... Its big walnut creek that runs right through galena. I believe the boardwalk is still closed due to covid.there are trails on both sides of the creek to walk and look for access. Good luck


Thanks much Workingman.

It's nice to know there are trails on both sides of the creek to walk, as I am bringing my 8 year old son over. 

Appreciate all the info.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Save yourself 10 bucks on that lure and just get some 1/8 oz jigheads and 2-3 in twister tails. # 2 Mepps or Roostertail spinners, Floating Rapala's in silver ,#7 on down Think minnows


----------



## Pike Stalker (Mar 24, 2014)

*1) Is it the Big Walnut Creek? From the map I see another creek to the west of Big Walnut Creek too.*

The creek to the west is Little Walnut Creek. I tried fishing for white bass there last year with no luck. Carp are spawning in there heavily about the same time as the white bass run. 

*2) Is the Hoover Boardwalk a good spot to fish? But Map says it's possibly closed permanently.*

It is closed indefinitely. There are structural problems with it so it's closed for liability reasons.

*3) Is parking available on Front St, Walnut Street, and West St? I was told I could just walk over bridge and get down to creek to fish.*

As mentioned earlier, plenty of parking down there. I take my kayak and launch behind the Coffee Vault and path on both sides. You can also park at Ruffner Park to fish upstream of the bridge on the west side. Can't fish the creek on the west side between the bridge and Ruffner Park because of a large cliff. It may be muddy along the bank depending on rain so plan accordingly. If you plan to keep fish and are fishing from shore, I would recommend a stringer or bucket, not a cooler that you may have to wheel over uneven ground. I would also recommend taking a box of lure in a backback or a tackle box with a strap so you're not lugging around a bunch of extra gear you don't need for a fairly shallow creek.

*4) I read that those fish lure is a good bait candidate. Would this be good ? *

I used rooster tails last year and did pretty well. There were days I couldn't catch anything and the people using jigs were so it's good to have both. If the water is high and rushing, the fish will be in the eddies and close to the bank.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

The creek is low and clear right now. Not sure how much of a run up there there will be if we don't get some rain. That area behind ruffner park is just inches deep right now.


----------



## sftong (Apr 13, 2021)

Pike Stalker said:


> As mentioned earlier, plenty of parking down there. I take my kayak and launch behind the Coffee Vault and path on both sides. You can also park at Ruffner Park to fish upstream of the bridge on the west side. Can't fish the creek on the west side between the bridge and Ruffner Park because of a large cliff. It may be muddy along the bank depending on rain so plan accordingly. If you plan to keep fish and are fishing from shore, I would recommend a stringer or bucket, not a cooler that you may have to wheel over uneven ground. I would also recommend taking a box of lure in a backback or a tackle box with a strap so you're not lugging around a bunch of extra gear you don't need for a fairly shallow creek.
> 
> *4) I read that those fish lure is a good bait candidate. Would this be good ? *
> 
> I used rooster tails last year and did pretty well. There were days I couldn't catch anything and the people using jigs were so it's good to have both. If the water is high and rushing, the fish will be in the eddies and close to the bank.


Thanks much Pike Stalker! That's a lot of good information in there. I sure hope my 8 year old would get something on our 1st trip, as the weather is warming up. 

But as Workingman said, we need to wait for a rain.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Guys if the creek don't fill up the white bass will also spawn along the rip rap at the bridges and dam. Along hard bottom shorelines and in the famous duck pond. 
If we get this forecasted rain it should be on real soon.


----------



## Jack Cambron (May 6, 2019)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Guys if the creek don't fill up the white bass will also spawn along the rip rap at the bridges and dam. Along hard bottom shorelines and in the famous duck pond.
> If we get this forecasted rain it should be on real soon.


Looking forward to it. It's just about that time.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's a question I've always wondered. And I'm not fishing for spots so if you know just a yes or no would do. But has anybody gotten into spawning white bass below the lakes? I know the spillways will hold them. But I'm more talking about down river from the spillways? I know there in the creeks but just don't think there's enough numbers to Target them during the spring spawn.
But I could be wrong. I recall seeing a Joe Jordan video s few years ago. He was catching small male white bass and I think he mentioned being in alum creek below the lake. 
Might have to do some exploring for some deeper riffles in the local creeks an see what happens. I'm sure by catches will keep me busy in the process.


----------



## bluegill bill (Mar 18, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Here's a question I've always wondered. And I'm not fishing for spots so if you know just a yes or no would do. But has anybody gotten into spawning white bass below the lakes? I know the spillways will hold them. But I'm more talking about down river from the spillways? I know there in the creeks but just don't think there's enough numbers to Target them during the spring spawn.
> But I could be wrong. I recall seeing a Joe Jordan video s few years ago. He was catching small male white bass and I think he mentioned being in alum creek below the lake.
> Might have to do some exploring for some deeper riffles in the local creeks an see what happens. I'm sure by catches will keep me busy in the process.


I have done well in big nut early near Groveport


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Alum Creek below Westerville never really gets much depth to it. There might be 1 or 2 holes that get a bit of depth, but they're not very big. I can't imagine that it holds resident white bass throughout the year. The BW maybe, but it's fairly small too.


----------



## Jeremiah Chang (Aug 16, 2018)

sftong said:


> Hello Helpers,
> 
> I was told that there is the annual White Bass Run at Galena from early May through Mother's Day.
> 
> ...


 Hey so, there is a spot to park right next to the bridge and the fishing is great once we get some good rains and current. As for bait the main ones that catch white bass are jig heads, spinners, and when you need to finesse hair jigs.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey SaugeyeFisher. there are a few pot holes over here on the new bike path behind my house and 3C that i hit some white bass in last week


----------



## sftong (Apr 13, 2021)

Jeremiah Chang said:


> Hey so, there is a spot to park right next to the bridge and the fishing is great once we get some good rains and current. As for bait the main ones that catch white bass are jig heads, spinners, and when you need to finesse hair jigs.


Thanks Jeremiah. Is there a good spot for shore fishing? We don't have kayak. 

From the map, seems like there is a possible path down to the creek at the corner of Walnut St and Front St?


----------



## Jeremiah Chang (Aug 16, 2018)

sftong said:


> Thanks Jeremiah. Is there a good spot for shore fishing? We don't have kayak.
> 
> From the map, seems like there is a possible path down to the creek at the corner of Walnut St and Front St?


Sure is, most people shore fish but waders are preferable. Yep that's the place see u there in 2 weeks lol we are looking at some good rain next week


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Just went down there the scope around a little bit. Water is up a bit looking better, couple of guys fishing, I threw probably 20 casts and caught nothing and so no one else catch anything. A few little fish flipping around on the surface probably Shad starting to run?


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

Something to bear in mind, there was a massive fish kill last summer that affected primarily white bass. Numbers will be down this year. How much? Well we should know in the next few weeks after the warm rains we're getting.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Here's a question I've always wondered. And I'm not fishing for spots so if you know just a yes or no would do. But has anybody gotten into spawning white bass below the lakes? I know the spillways will hold them. But I'm more talking about down river from the spillways? I know there in the creeks but just don't think there's enough numbers to Target them during the spring spawn.
> But I could be wrong. I recall seeing a Joe Jordan video s few years ago. He was catching small male white bass and I think he mentioned being in alum creek below the lake.
> Might have to do some exploring for some deeper riffles in the local creeks an see what happens. I'm sure by catches will keep me busy in the process.


Maybe a little off topic because its not below Hoover, but some of my best spots for spawning white bass in central Ohio are under lowheads on the Olentangy. I have no idea where they go the rest of the year , or how they get back there because there are other lowheads in the way, But come May there are a few lowheads I know of that if the water is not too high or too low , I can put a killing on them.


----------



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

Buckeye_Sam said:


> Something to bear in mind, there was a massive fish kill last summer that affected primarily white bass. Numbers will be down this year. How much? Well we should know in the next few weeks after the warm rains we're getting.


Was actually surprised nobody had mentioned this yet. Last July it looked like every white bass in Hoover was floating upside down. Hopefully the dent in the population wasn't as big as it looked, good thing they're such prolific spawners!


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Was up there today ...nada, nothing, saw no one catch anything. Water temp was 59 degrees


----------



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

Dang, if they're not in there now with the water up and everything makes me wonder if they'll run at all this year. Saw somebody catch one white bass Monday morning but nothing else so figured it was an anomaly. Strange


----------



## Jack Cambron (May 6, 2019)

Isaac_02 said:


> Dang, if they're not in there now with the water up and everything makes me wonder if they'll run at all this year. Saw somebody catch one white bass Monday morning but nothing else so figured it was an anomaly. Strange


I was up there Tuesday evening, May 4. Water was a little high at Ruffner park but fishable. I threw jigs never got a hit. Surprised me most, I was the only one up there fishing. I didn't see anyone fishing near the bridge either.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Between the lack of rain and this cold front, it may be a couple more weeks. If the temps flip to 80s for a few days along with some storms the fishing may go full bonkers for crappie and white bass at the same time.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I knew it was not "on" simply because I had creek-side parking. In fact, I was the only one there until about 3 pm - heh! Not a good sign! Reading forums from other states, it appears that 60-65 degrees tend to be the magic number for the big girls in the creeks, while the main lake can be much lower. A few other states have noted that due to the recent weather patterns, their run could be later as well. With the night temps in the '40s and it may even get a little cooler here for about a week. I don't see it happening until the 12th or so. Personally, this yo-yo warm one day, colder the next pattern has had a negative effect on the fish in the flow I live on. It was 65 degrees four weeks ago, dropped to 52, and is now back up to 58. We need a truly warm May rain as some of this recent precip. has been rather cool in my opinion.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Typically, if I'm the only one fishing, they are not there. Seems like a network of people must call one another once fish are getting caught because the population in galena will double for a couple of weeks when they are. Haha


----------



## Pike Stalker (Mar 24, 2014)

I was out this morning for an hour or so an not a bite. I did catch one female Tuesday night, but I haven't seen anyone else catch one. Last year, I was catching them at the beginning of May and the busy day was May 4th where they were on fire. However, it's totally a different weather pattern this year. I started keeping a fishing log last year to help see patterns over the years.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

100%
People eventually will learn to be more tight lipped giving info on these small creek run fish.
I have literally seen church/school buses load out on the water. 'We are catching fish for our church fish fry'

I believe it is the water level at this point. Have seen them enter the river in the low 50's, and use the river into Memorial day a few times.
If you are a true hunter, you can find them in the estuarys leading into the creeks with your electronics.
If water levels stay low the fish will end up spawning on the rip rap or reef areas, but the eggs will usually not hatch in that senerio.



Workingman said:


> Typically, if I'm the only one fishing, they are not there. Seems like a network of people must call one another once fish are getting caught because the population in galena will double for a couple of weeks when they are. Haha


----------



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

NewbreedFishing said:


> If you are a true hunter, you can find them in the estuarys leading into the creeks with your electronics.


I've always wondered where they staged before they run up the creek. So you're saying if I take out the yak and paddle around with the fish finder for a while I might find em stacked up?


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Isaac_02 said:


> I've always wondered where they staged before they run up the creek. So you're saying if I take out the yak and paddle around with the fish finder for a while I might find em stacked up?


I haven't fished for white bass for 30 years. Back around 1980 we used to catch them before and after the run when they were chasing shad on a flats close to the creek. If you came out of the creek, it is on the same side, on the left, after you get out to the main part of the lake. When the water was calm, you could see them busting shad and cast a blade bait at them. This was taught to me by a man named Oaty Seas (in case anyone knew him). He grew up on big walnut before the dam was built. He lived a mile away and made a trip almost daily. He had spots he would cast for largemouth, then go to white bass, then he would drop a rapala down and troll the deep creek chanel for walleye. He would do this in an hours time and almost always be cleaning fish. Judy had some of his fish on her wall for many years at Old Dutchman. Would be nice to here if anyone else remembers him.
Also back then we would anchor under the second bridge (a little more before and after the run), at night and with a floating light, drop minnows down to them. Got a mix of white bass and walleye. It was so cold that me and the wife would set opposite each other with a blanket over our legs like a tent and put a coleman heater under it. But you had to get there early to get a spot. Usually 5 or ten boats on the weekends doing this.


----------



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

Did not know him, but sounds like the kind of guy whose stories I'd like to listen to. Always wondered what the Big Walnut was like before they built the dam, too. I might have to see if I can find them where they're hanging out pre-run since it looks like it'll be a while anyways.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

any updates?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I'll swing through Galena on my way home tonight and report back with what I see


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Workingman said:


> I'll swing through Galena on my way home tonight and report back with what I see


cool thanks


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Here's pics for water level and clarity. Looks good, saw a couple o fish caught. Will probably be a bunch of people there this weekend! Not very many guys fishing this evening.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Workingman said:


> View attachment 469886
> View attachment 469887
> 
> Here's pics for water level and clarity. Looks good, saw a couple o fish caught. Will probably be a bunch of people there this weekend! Not very many guys fishing this evening.


cool thanks for the pic and report.


----------



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

Went this morning, caught nothing and didn't see anybody catch anything. No evidence of fish in the creek. Maybe they're coming in in the evening and nighttime to spawn and retreating to the lake during daylight hours. That or I'm the bad luck charm


----------



## sftong (Apr 13, 2021)

Isaac_02 said:


> Went this morning, caught nothing and didn't see anybody catch anything. No evidence of fish in the creek. Maybe they're coming in in the evening and nighttime to spawn and retreating to the lake during daylight hours. That or I'm the bad luck charm


Maybe next week with more rains and warmer temperature would get us better luck? 

Or maybe majority of White Bass died last summer?


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Quillback actively spawning in the riffles - what order do they typically spawn in?


----------



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

meisjedog said:


> Quillback actively spawning in the riffles - what order do they typically spawn in?


Not sure but that must've put up a fun fight.



sftong said:


> Or maybe majority of White Bass died last summer?


Even if there's no run this year, I don't think that means the population in Hoover is all but gone. Even if every fish in the south pool died, you would think there were enough in the middle and north pools that survived to keep the population pretty strong?


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

Are you seeing any shad up in Galena? Usually they're running the same time as the white bass. And it's a good time to cast net some catfish bait.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shad were spawning today at another lake so imagine just a bit more warmer an it'll happen.. if it does...


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

The shad are definitely not there yet. They make a pretty big commotion on their up in there. I usually go down and Cast net enough for bait for the whole summer when they're there. I still have 3 or 4 frozen from last year._ if I had to guess, I would say the run is just getting started. Hopefully we have a couple fun weeks of fishing ahead of us_


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Workingman said:


> The shad are definitely not there yet. They make a pretty big commotion on their up in there. I usually go down and Cast net enough for bait for the whole summer when they're there. I still have 3 or 4 frozen from last year._ if I had to guess, I would say the run is just getting started. Hopefully we have a couple fun weeks of fishing ahead of us_


I'm back in Columbus this year. I'm definitely looking to cast net some shad for blue cat bait. I'm going to start checking the Big Walnut.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I'll let you know when I start seeing them. It's easy pickings when they're in there. Usually good sized ones too


----------



## Isaac_02 (Feb 21, 2016)

2-3 weeks ago when I checked up there the creek was full of jumping shad but no white bass. I'm not sure if another batch will run when the conditions are right again, but I hope so for you shad catchers' sake...

You guys use them for catfish, or are there other fish that'll eat them too?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Yikes, maybe I missed them then? Things are definitely wacky this year! I use them for catfish only, my daughter did catch a bass a few years back on a piece dangling under a bobber. I like the convenience of just grabbing a bag out of the freezer and you're ready to go. I hear fresh is better but I usually only fish for 2-3 hours and don't like running around looking for bait.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Nah, just like the white bass, it can sometimes occur in waves depending on the weather and rain 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

When I was there on the 5th, the creek was full of shad - jumping everywhere. Folks were saying they were catching them in the prior days - just not WB. On my most recent visit when I caught that Quillback(absolutely no smell btw - I almost hugged it!), there was no visible fish activity from the riffle above the bridge to fairly far down - only the carps spawning above the first riffle. They spawn similar to the white suckers in that they are in the fastest current, jumping and splashing at full speed, several males trying to get the female pinned down. 

Workingman - If you saw fish on a stringer, some must be in there. Perhaps they are making smaller runs?? Interestingly, there are no WB below Hoover which is not typical. I have always taken my flyrod on the 13th(my b-day) and smacked them on those little beaded rabbit/ marabou crystal flash flies. The water level has never mattered, they should be there - they are not.

The shad will be back at some point schooled up, usually June in my experience.
Threadfin, not Gizzard right?
This is a "small' school from another flow. 










This weather has everything so screwed up and I've seen fish spawn a month prior(because they know) or as much as a month after because of it.


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

Launched the kayak out of Galena today. Water is low and very clear. Only saw a few people fishing and nobody catching. Unless we get a heavy rain in the next week or two I doubt there will be a white bass run of any significance this year.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Buckeye_Sam said:


> Launched the kayak out of Galena today. Water is low and very clear. Only saw a few people fishing and nobody catching. Unless we get a heavy rain in the next week or two I doubt there will be a white bass run of any significance this year.


thanks for the update


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Shad back in the creek yesterday splashing around... need a nice storm or two to bring the white bass in

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

I did see the cottonwood starting to drop yesterday


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, that's why I ran to the creek. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

lacdown said:


> Yeah, that's why I ran to the creek.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Any action


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Nothing but mosquitos and the occasional shad getting in the way

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

lacdown said:


> Nothing but mosquitos and the occasional shad getting in the way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


Well dang!! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Has anybody seen any rip rap or duck pond spawners??
I hope the lack of run is because of poor conditions and not due to poor populations...


----------



## Fishing Grammy (May 23, 2021)

ironman172 said:


> Think I heard when the cotton wood trees start dropping that's when they run..... no first hand info on that though


You are correct...cottonwood signals the bass run.


----------



## Jeremiah Chang (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey everyone, so I know this years weather has been odd with good rains but too cold for the white bass to spawn. I was pretty successful with hitting the spawn just right last year and and constantly going over to check on the water conditions recently(thrice a week). However I know that the spawn isn't always on schedule and you have to keep at it so don't lose hope. of course you need to do your own DD but from this Wednesday on we are getting some rain just like last year around this time and that really started the spawning run for the females. There was that fish kill last year and maybe we won't see as good of a run but honestly I'd predict there is still a good chance so keep tuned.

I understand some may not be happy with the information being so openly provided but honestly hunting and fishing has seen a massive decline which has overall hurt the conservation of our natural resources and wildlife. I believe that right now we need to bring people into the sport and perhaps suffer some consequences such as over crowded fishing areas or inexperienced and ignorant sportsman. I've had to learn many things without guidance sometimes making many mistakes so I know how hard it is for people to get into these sports, but ultimately I would hate to see these recreations die out. It is our role as conservationists to teach them because as much hardship we went through to develop the skill many of us may have been given an easier start to these activities from experienced parents or communities. So with that said I do believe we will see a good push this Wednesday and after and please if you have a chance come take a shot at a good day of fishing Thursday and bring new or interested parties. I may be wrong but from what my experience leads me to believe this is a good prediction that I would like to share.

Hope to see you there this week and tight lines!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I've not so sure about this declining theory... I've never seen so many fishing shows on regular TV or online, shelves in fishing departments so empty, or fishermen out. Last year the spot I normally fish for white bass looked like it was a black Friday sale with over 12 cars where I had never seen more than 3 at a time in past years.

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Hunting and fishing license sales have been declining for years. Last year, with everything being shut down, people had more free time (not me) and in some cases more money (again, not me). I suspect license sales picked up, but I don't know that for a fact. I do know more people started or returned to fishing and boating and I suspect hunting also. That could explain the increase in the number of cars last year, and I expect it will be carrying over into this year. The sports certainly need the increased interest and funding from license sales.


----------



## sftong (Apr 13, 2021)

Just went over to Galena for 1st time to hunt for White Bass yesterday Thursday, and end in disappointment. 1st stop at junction of Front and Walnut street, found that there are too many bushes and logs not conducive to fishing except with boots and wear. But I did hear a few big splashes. 

Next went to the Hoover Boardwalk, because I saw a couple young guys went down the parking space of it. After getting in, realized the boardwalk is closed, so stay at the base of boardwalk, again, without boots to wade it's hard to fish. 

Finally to Ruffner park, get a couple small fish with rooster tails, saw dozen good size calp but they never bit on my rooster tails, fake small fish, corns, or bass power bait. Saw a couple water snakes, but never see any White Bass. A local guy told me the white bass fishing is typically in late April. Huh?


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

Between the fish kill last summer and the uncooperative weather this spring there won't be a white bass run in Galena this year. Not saying you couldn't get one or two if you're lucky, but the numbers definitely won't be there. You might have better luck at the duck pond by the dam.


----------

